# starting a collection



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

what 5 handguns, on the market today, would you want for a well rounded collection?

regarding the thread "how many guns do you own"
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=5810
50% own 5 or less handguns
this forum gets a lot of inquiries about "first purchases"
and most often this forum recommends a 9mm semiauto
so since 90% own 2 or more handguns ...
What would be - *in order of preference*- 
your first five handguns?
Or to put it another way,
what 5 handguns on the market today would you want for a well rounded collection?


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

CZ P-01
HK USP9c 
S&W 686 4" 
SIG SP2022 9mm
Glock 19


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't really need a well-rounded collection for my pistol use (which is pretty strictly defensive), but if I did:

Glock 17 or 19
Glock 26
KelTec P3AT or Ruger LCP
S&W 629 4"
Browning Buckmark


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

mike:
why did you pick the browning buckmark for the 22semiauto?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

hideit said:


> mike:
> why did you pick the browning buckmark for the 22semiauto?


I like the disassembly/reassembly process better than the equivalent Rugers. I like the sights and trigger better. When I was a 1911 guy, I liked the grip angle better.

But hey, I sold mine, so what do I know?


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

FNH FNP9
S&W 686, 6-inch barrel
Good 1911. If I'm forced to be specific, how about a Kimber Classic II?
Ruger Mark III
CZ 83


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

hey mike:
i used to own a ruger also and sold it for the same reason
plus i sold it to my unsespecting cousin
i have a P22 but it is too short and am thinking of a S&W 617
just wondering how many will choose that one for their 22


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

hey "justrick"
i like your spread of different calibers
if you chose one 9mm you'd have 5!


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

would it be better to have one of each caliber or
one of each action/rimfire/centerfire for a collection


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Manufacturer/Caliber


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

What will be the purpose of your collection? I once collected a considerable number of vintage, Smith and Wesson Revolvers. I also collected older military rifles; handloaded for them and shot them. I knew someone who collected Colt single action revolvers; and someone who collected military style pistols. The genre is broad and varied. 

If you want to have a collection, figure out your desires and interests and seek those out. If you are actually interested in a small, personal arsenal, then go for the guns intrigues you. But I would suggest that you think about it and seek what you personally like rather than the mixed bag of ideas you will get from us here. 

For some reason I cannot quite fathom, I really want a Ruger Super Redhawk. I no longer have any real need for something like that; but perhaps that is what "collecting" is about. 

Good luck with yours.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Teuthis:
i was asking along the lines of today's handguns
would you get one of each caliber
or 
would you get on of each action (SA, DA, semiauto - and rimfire and centerfire) that is six combinations 
but what 5 would you get for a good basic collection


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

your signature is a favorite saying of Caligula!!!!

gotta wonder


----------



## skippy783 (Feb 16, 2008)

*My 5*

My list would be:

S&W Model 29 .44mag (Gotta love Dirty Harry)
M&P 40 (Really like the 15 rounds of .40)
Ruger P89 (Built like a tank, one of 6 people in the world that like the looks)
S&W 686P .357mag (If 6 shots are good, 7 are better)
Colt Peacemaker (It won the west, what else needs to be said)


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

My five would be thusly:

a .22lr for plinking and/or competition: Feinwerkbau AW93

a 9mm CCW: Glock 26

a range/fun/ gun: a 1911, probably a classic Colt

a 6" .357 revolver: S&W (but would prefer a Python, if you would allow me one used handgun)

a weird handgun: H&K P7

PhilR.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

22-Browning Buckmark (I like the trigger more than a Ruger Mk)
9mm-Sig 226 
40-Para P16
45-A 1911 (There's a ton to fill that spot..I'm partial to my Springfield)
44-S&W Model 29

That is if I had to pick five. Heh..I'd never be able to and looking at my rather eclectic family O' firearms is proof of that..:smt082


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

some pretty cool collections for 5
keep em coming


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I just had a conversation about gun collections today at lunch. Although it would not be very well rounded I would like to collect 9mm service pistols someday. If I could have five I think they would be the following:

Glock 17
Beretta 92FS
Sig Sauer P226
Browning Hi-Power

Not totally sure about the fifth one but maybe an Heckler und Koch USP or Smith & Wesson 5906.

For a more rounded collection I would probably go with something along these lines:

Glock 19
Smith & Wesson K or L frame in .357 Magnum
Semi-auto Ruger .22
1911 of some sort in .45ACP
Smith & Wesson J frame in .38 Special


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

My list would consist of the following. These are dream guns. The only one I would go back and forth on would be the 1911. There are so many O would love to own. The rest are pretty set in stone.

.22 Sig Hammerli Trailsiide
.45 ACP Kimber Grand Raptor II
.40 S&W Sig Sauer P226 Ellite
.357 Ruger GP-100 4"
9mm HK P30L (long slide)


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

hey!!
a first...
one person actually listed 5 guns all of one caliber!

I wondered if someone would.

keep the options coming
thank you


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm already 4/5 there...

XD9SC (Ultimate Carry Gun)
XD45 4" (45 ACP Drawer/Range Gun)
KelTec P-3AT (Ultra-Concealed Gun)
Browning Buckmark (Range Toy Plinker)
Springfield Armory 1911 Custom Shop Trophy Match Stainless (Just Because)

JeffWard


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Glock 27
Glock 23
Glock 22
Glock 35
Glock 24

Non-Glocks:
Ruger GP100
S&W 686
Hk P2000
Kimber 1911
Sig 226.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I already have 3/5.

1. Kimber Custom TLE II...45
2. Kimber Ultra CDP...45
3. S&W Model 19 6"...357/38

The two that I want and are missing from my list 

4. STI Legend...40
5. Colt Python 4"...357/38


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Beretta 92FS
HK USP 45
Beretta 87T
Glock 19
HK USPc 40


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

SiG P226
SiG P228
SiG P220
SiGPro 2022
SiG P232

Of course it's personal preference. They fit my hands and so I go with them. You and your hands must decide for yourself.


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

Hideit, just wanted to let you know that I've edited my original list to just five for you. Looking forward to your compilation.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Ruger Redhawk 7.5" .44 Mag revolver
Ruger GP-100 4" .357 Mag revolver
Glock 19 9mm auto
S&W 617 4" 10-shot .22LR revolver
KelTec P32 .32 ACP auto


----------



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

Glock 19
Beretta 92
Springfield XD .40 cal
Springfield 1911
Desert Eagle .50 cal (no need for it, its just bad ass)


----------



## s0lid (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm still pretty new to handguns, but these would be my first three:

Ruger GP100 .357, 6" 
Springfield XD(M) .40 
1911 (Probably Kimber or Colt) .45

Then maybe these, but there are a lot of other makes/models that could just as easily fill these two spots:

S&W J-Frame
Glock 19


----------

